# Heinkel He70 Blitz



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2015)

I have seen drawings and kits of the He 70 that show an offset cockpit and others a center line arrangement. Can anyone clear this up for me? A difference between civil and military perhaps, or just one or the other is plain wrong?


----------



## stona (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice images. They show very well the superb finish and smoothness that Heinkel achieved on this aircraft. Something that impressed many who saw it at the Paris air show, shortly after it entered Lufthansa service.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice images.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

keep 'em coming!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2015)

Notice entry door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2015)

Another version of a "Lightning" how many German aircraft were named "Blitz" over the years?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

Luftnachr.E.K.5/16 LÜBECK


----------



## stona (May 2, 2015)

Excerpt from a letter from R J Mitchell to Ernst Heinkel regarding this aeroplane.











_“We, at Supermarine Aviation, were particularly impressed, since we have been unable to achieve such smooth lines in the aircraft that we entered in the Schneider Trophy Races. In addition to this, we recently investigated the effect that installing certain new British fighter engines would have on the He 70. We were dismayed to find that your aircraft, despite its larger measurements, is appreciably faster than our fighters. It [He 70] is indeed a triumph.”_

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

Cool shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

8) 


Wheels


----------



## at6 (Oct 29, 2015)

pbehn said:


> Another version of a "Lightning" how many German aircraft were named "Blitz" over the years?


With their fixation on "Blitz", it's a wonder that they weren't using Blitz durchfall or Blitz Stuhlvershtopfung.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2015)

pbehn said:


> Another version of a "Lightning" how many German aircraft were named "Blitz" over the years?


Only other Luftwaffe aircraft with an official name of "Blitz" was the Arado Ar234

Even though the He70 and Ar234 were from two different periods, they each certainly earned their name.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice pics.


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2015)

Close examination of the stabilizer and wing shapes indicates similarities with HE-111.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2015)

at6 said:


> Close examination of the stabilizer and wing shapes indicates similarities with HE-111.


In the late 30's, most of Heinkel's aircraft incorporated elliptical qualities as well as the inverted gull wing.

Incidently, breaking from Heinkel's standard at the time: the He280, while not having an inverted gull wing, did have a semi-elliptical wing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2017)

Spain, Condor 14


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

I have always been confused about one aspect of this aircraft. Was the dorsal "hump" housing the cockpit in the civil version and the cockpit and gunner in the armed version always situated along the centerline? I believe I have see information to the fact that originally the pilot sat off to one side and the corresponding cockpit glass and "hump" was also off-center. Does anybody have information an evidence to confirm or debunk?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Heinkel He-70 Blitz am Feld | eBay

notice dog


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Flugzeug Heinkel HE 270 Aufklärer Prototyp ?? WK II | eBay

He270v-1


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Foto Konvolut 4x Heinkel He 70 Blitz Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe mit Tarnanstrich ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 - Luftwaffe - Legion Condor | eBay 14-45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 - Luftwaffe - Legion Condor | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2019)

Love SCW aircraft markings


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

8105a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Flugzeug Heinkel - Staffel auf einem Flugplatz | eBay

Notice civil and military registration

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Start Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 Flugplatz Bad Wörishofen Bayern | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 Flugplatz Bad Wörishofen Bayern | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Deutsches Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 Flugplatz Bad Wörishofen Bayern | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2019)

I still say the cockpit was off-set to port.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Luftwaffe Fliegerhorst Neuhausen Fliegerstaffel 1 Flugzeuge | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Fliegerhorst Neuhausen Fliegerstaffel 1 Flugzeuge | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 - Kennung D-UNUQ - Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm liking that aircraft more and more...........


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I still say the cockpit was off-set to port.



Not according to the ole Matchbox kit it ain't! 




Matchbox He 70


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2019)

That settles it then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Heinkel He 70, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien c | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I still say the cockpit was off-set to port.



Dont think so.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

orig. Foto Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Heinkel He 70 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Großes Foto Flugzeug Jagdflieger Bomber Kennung Malerei Krokodil Luftwaffe Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Foto deutsche FLUGZEUG Heinkel He70 Blitz / SWISS AIR Flugzeug ca 1950 !!! E301 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 Blitz Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2020)

Great shot


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 'Blitz' am Flugplatz im Winter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2020)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Foto + Flugzeug +03886 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2020)

Good one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 - Luftwaffe - Legion Condor | eBay

45

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 70 Blitz Flugzeug "D-UKIH" am Flugplatz E-Stelle Rechlin | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

Orig. Foto Piloten m. Heinkel He 70 Blitz Flugzeug am Flugplatz E-Stelle Rechlin | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 70 "Blitz" Flugzeug am Flugplatz FRANKFURT Rhein Main 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foto : Heinkel He 70 Militär-Flugzeug mit 50 bei der Legion Condor in Spanien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Heinkel He 70 Militär-Flugzeug mit 50 bei der Legion Condor in Spanien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Spain Condor , 50

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 70 Blitz Camouflage | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 70 Blitz Camouflage in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Spain 14-34

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Foto Flugplatz Hangar Flugzeug Eindecker Heinkel He 70 Blitz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugplatz Hangar Flugzeug Eindecker Heinkel He 70 Blitz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

Flughafen St. Arnual Saarbrücken lufthansa















Alte AK Flughafen St. Arnual Saarbrücken 2. WK * Lufthansa | eBay


Entdecken Sie Alte AK Flughafen St. Arnual Saarbrücken 2. WK * Lufthansa in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

flighschool 




















2 WK Top Foto LW Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel He Emblem Wappen Piloten | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Top Foto LW Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel He Emblem Wappen Piloten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Condor ?-45














Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 - Luftwaffe - Legion Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 - Luftwaffe - Legion Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)

IMHO yes it is. The camo used in 1937 and the code should be 14-45.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2022)

Ok, I wish to narrow my claim the the cockpit canopy hump was offset to the Port on the civilian passenger versions and not the militarized version.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Spain, Condor 14
> 
> View attachment 363069
> 
> ...


Spain, Condor 14














Foto Heinkel He 70 spanische Luftwaffe Spanien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Heinkel He 70 spanische Luftwaffe Spanien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Spain, Condor 14
> 
> View attachment 685662
> 
> ...



Now that's an unusual bird...clearly aluminium paint rather than the more normal grey. Very interesting pic.


----------



## special ed (Sep 7, 2022)

Most likely one kept after the war, as it shows underwing roundel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 7, 2022)

special ed said:


> Most likely one kept after the war, as it shows underwing roundel.



Good spot! However, if the aircraft was repainted after the war, then surely the Legion Condor markings would have been overpainted?


----------



## special ed (Sep 7, 2022)

In the late 40s, and while Franco ran things, the white rudder and black X were kept, the best I can remember. I have reached the age, where in my youth, I said I would never say, "I've forgotten more than you will know." The old grey heads would tell me that, but with my excellent recall, I thought it wouldn't happen to me, but on this forum I have found corrections to my memory. There is a reason pilots are put out to pasture by a certain age.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 7, 2022)

Similar:






Source

One can also get decals for:

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 7, 2022)

And speaking of Spanish He70s, here's another from the same source:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2022)

I STILL say the civil version had the cockpit offset to the port.


----------



## special ed (Sep 7, 2022)

Hold my beer, I'll look.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 7, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I STILL say the civil version had the cockpit offset to the port.



Hi Vick.

I spotted this civil 'G' line drawing - looks centred - ?
(I do know the Junkers Ju 160 has a weird cockpit that is further forward on the port side)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2022)

I feel like the knight in King Arthur's Court who was cursed to keep looking for a mythical beast.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

D-UNEH














Orig. Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 Blitz D-UNEH Flugplatz FREIBURG Breisgau 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 70 Blitz D-UNEH Flugplatz FREIBURG Breisgau 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 17, 2022)

special ed said:


> In the late 40s, and while Franco ran things, the white rudder and black X were kept, the best I can remember. I have reached the age, where in my youth, I said I would never say, "I've forgotten more than you will know." The old grey heads would tell me that, but with my excellent recall, I thought it wouldn't happen to me, but on this forum I have found corrections to my memory. There is a reason pilots are put out to pasture by a certain age.


The black X over the white rudder is the St. Andrew Cross and is still reduced form by the Ejército del Aire (spanish air force):

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 70 Blitz Camouflage | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 70 Blitz Camouflage in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Color profile in a spanish booklet about the He-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 17, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Good spot! However, if the aircraft was repainted after the war, then surely the Legion Condor markings would have been overpainted?


Which Legión Cóndor marking?

BTW, more colour profiles (the distortion is due the paperback of the booklet, like the squadron signals):

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 17, 2022)

Some nationalist He-70 in fight:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 17, 2022)

And an hungarian one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice study of the smooth fuselage. Sorry 

 Capt. Vick
no offset cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 17, 2022)

And more colour profiles, late postwar this time. Personal plane of a spanish air force top brass:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2022)

The civvy one, the civvy one! LOL


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 18, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> The civvy one, the civvy one! LOL


Hummm, could be. This still from a video looks like slightly offset to port





This is the video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 18, 2022)

This is showing offset too:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 18, 2022)

Further to the last, please see the following:



ASMRB / Heinkel Blitz



This states "The pilot and navigator/radio operator sit under sliding glass canopies *offset slightly to the port side of the fuselage*". This is backed up with the following cockpit photo:






Which would seemingly back this up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2022)

VINDICATION!!!! 😁

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> VINDICATION!!!! 😁



Well...maybe. The pic 

 GTX
provided does look pretty definitive but take a look at the image below. There's no way you'll convince me that the canopy on this airframe is in the same position as that in GTX's pic:







I think there were likely at least a couple of different variants. Note that GTX's commentary refers to the pilot and nagivator being in a canopy offset to port whereas in the above image, the canopy and fairing were probably just for the pilot. 

So...my assessment is that "it depends" on which variant you're looking at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)

I agree. the first prototype of the He-70a series had the canopy offset while the later ones didn't. It can be noticed nicely in the pics of the V1 ( code D-3 later D-2537 ) aircraft. It seems that the offset for the cockpit hood was used to the D variant. The E and later versions got the symmetric cockpit hood.





















the B/C variant ...





the D variant ...































the E/F variant ...











the G variant ...




















the later variant seen from the back ... both the civilian and military plane.




the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Reiher














Foto Flugzeug Heinkel Blitz #X6 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Heinkel Blitz #X6 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Jagdflieger Kennung Wappen Flughafen B209 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Jagdflieger Kennung Wappen Flughafen B209 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

